# vB Code Test



## Bub99 (Dec 27, 2004)

[b]Bold[/b] = *Bold*

[i]Italic[/i] = _Italic_

[u]Underline[/u] = Underline

[color=red]Red[/color] = Red

size = size

[font=courier]courier = courier

[highlight]Highlight[/highlight] = [highlight]Highlight[/highlight]

[left]left[/left] = left​
[right]right[/right] = right​
[center]center[/center] = center​
[indent]indent[/indent] =indent​[email][email protected][/email] = [email protected]
[[email protected]]Click to email[/email] = Click to email

[url]http://forum.saxontheweb.net/[/url] = http://forum.saxontheweb.net/
[url=http://forum.saxontheweb.net/]SOTW[/url] = SOTW

[URL]https://www.saxontheweb.net/threads/92061/[/URL] = https://www.saxontheweb.net/threads/92061/
[URL="https://www.saxontheweb.net/threads/92061/"]Click here[/URL] = Click here

[URL]https://www.saxontheweb.net/posts/92061/[/URL] = https://www.saxontheweb.net/posts/92061/
[URL="https://www.saxontheweb.net/posts/92061/"]Click here[/URL] = Click here


[list]

[*]item 1

[*]item 2

[/list] =
item 1
item 2
[list=1]

[*]item 1

[*]item 2

[/list] =
item 1
item 2
[list=a]

[*]item 1

[*]item 2

[/list] =
item 1
item 2
[img]http://forum.saxontheweb.net/images/misc/vbulletin3_logo_white.gif[/img]







(Not Linked)

[url=http://forum.saxontheweb.net/]
[img]http://forum.saxontheweb.net/images/misc/vbulletin3_logo_white.gif[/img]
[/url]


 (Linked)

[codeblock_1176e3c1a978567d62705a9f285e61bd] =

```
void main()
{
   /* don't do squat */
}
```
[php]$myvar = 'Hello World!';[/php] =

```
$myvar = 'Hello World!';
```
[html]<b>HTML Bold</b>[/html] =

```
[B]HTML Bold[/B]
```
[quote]I am not bound to please thee with my answers.[/quote] =


> I am not bound to please thee with my answers.


[quote=William Shakespeare]I am not bound to please thee with my answers.[/quote] =


William Shakespeare said:


> I am not bound to please thee with my answers.


[QUOTE="William Shakespeare, post: 1753848, member: 17895"]I am not bound to please thee with my answers.[/quote] =


William Shakespeare said:


> I am not bound to please thee with my answers.


[codeblock_3af199615980197c72ee2c75193895f9] = [PLAIN][b]Stop vB Code Parsing[/b]

[attach]24890[/attach] =
View attachment 24890


[bug]12345[/bug] = [bug]12345[/bug]

[strike_temp]strike-through[/strike_temp] = [strike_temp]strike-through[/strike_temp]


----------

